# New Fullblood Doe!



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Just purchased this ABGA Fullblood Doe today for a great price! This girl was born 5/30/17. She has a great pedigree. Very excited to add her to the herd and planning on breeding her to Checkers. 
Not great pics but all I have. They rent current either I believe. Will pick her up later this month.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

NICE!
I have been thinking i will have to go to Texas to get good breading stock


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

OOoooh!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

fivemoremiles said:


> NICE!
> I have been thinking i will have to go to Texas to get good breading stock


Thank you! There is good breeding stock in other states too. And of course there's always the option of using a shipper to transport


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

New picture of my new doe! So excited about her! Will be picking her up this weekend. Going to be taking her to a couple shows in April


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

She sure is pretty. Congrats on a wonderful find!


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

I would love to hear how she does at shows!


----------

